# You Know You're An SJ When...



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

.
When you make a grocery list in alphabetical order.

When you have a morning routine.

When you yawn every time your friends start talking about celebrities.

When you know that someone is lieing but you pretend that you don't realize that.

When you go to a mall with your friend to buy a pair of branded shoes for yourself, yet you end up with a sport shirt for your brother, a casual dress for your sister, a bag for your mother, sandals for your father, a yellow jacket for your baby nephew, and a very cheap non-branded shoes for yourself. 




Your turn.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> .
> When you make a grocery list in alphabetical order.
> 
> When you have a morning routine.
> ...


I am not sure an ISFJ or an ESFJ would yawn when talking about celebrities. I am not sure. Fe makes you very interested in people. I must have LOTS of Fe then, bcuz I love people and celebrities. (heheheh).
When you preffer to do something concrete to help someone rather than talking about the topic and analyzing it


----------



## Lost in Oblivion (May 27, 2011)

scarygirl said:


> I am not sure an ISFJ or an ESFJ would yawn when talking about celebrities. I am not sure. Fe makes you very interested in people.


Celebrities are superficial and stupid! Well, most of them anyway. I don't care for celebrities.

When you are "more action, less talk!" :wink:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> .
> When you make a grocery list in alphabetical order.
> 
> When you have a morning routine.
> ...


Oh that grocery alphabetization's so inefficient though. 

I list items by section, starting with the closest section to the entrance. Then I can forge the quickest path outta there in one smooth sweep.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> When you know that someone is lieing but you pretend that you don't realize that.


You know you're an SJ when you spot typos like "lying" a lot :tongue:


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> When you make a grocery list in alphabetical order.
> 
> When you have a morning routine.
> 
> ...





dagnytaggart said:


> Oh that grocery alphabetization's so inefficient though.
> 
> I list items by section, starting with the closest section to the entrance. Then I can forge the quickest path outta there in one smooth sweep.


Agreed. I don't put the sections in order, but if I can I generally try to group the items by "category" (i.e. fruits/vegetables, personal care, frozen items, dairy, etc.) Alphabetical would be just as inefficient as a random list.

I don't agree with any of these except the morning routine and the lack of celebrity interest.

If I can tell that someone is lying, I usually point it out. And I think the last one is more SFJ. I wouldn't think about getting presents for anyone unless it was their birthday.


...When you look forward to your favorite holiday and celebrating it how you've always done.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

dagnytaggart said:


> Oh that grocery alphabetization's so inefficient though.


I know. I just... can't... help it. 



dagnytaggart said:


> I list items by section, starting with the closest section to the entrance. Then I can forge the quickest path outta there in one smooth sweep.


I do that when shopping also. From the right to the left, then straight to the cashier.


----------

